# Crazy!!!!!!



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone seen the "billie", and the Brig inox on GB???????......These prices are getting way out of hand, ya think???????


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

... What are you talking about? I'm confuuused... :smt120


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

if it is the same gun i found on gunbroker. and if it is in the condition the man says it is in I think that is a fair price. I wouldn't get it, i would get a new in store one . but you get a more mags, some holsters, and Crimson trace grips= $250 and spare springs. it sounds like a fair price to ask. it is the internet and if you don't agree with the price don't pay it.

is this it? Rare Beretta 92 FS Inox Brigadier w/lots of Extras : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

what is the billie???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe he's limited to 140 characters, so he's had to abbreviate.

Someone should tell him that this isn't Twitter.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Someone should tell him that this isn't Twitter.


Hahaha! I HATE abbreviations, and NEVER use them.

(Now someone will go back and find the one time I typed "Sig", instead of Sig Sauer.)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> Hahaha! I HATE abbreviations, and NEVER use them.
> 
> (Now someone will go back and find the one time I typed "Sig", instead of Sig Sauer.)


actually it wasnt sig sauer till sig bought sauer


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Whoooo... Close one. I was NOT wrong... Yes!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No!

It's SIG, not "Sig": _*S*chweitzer *I*ndustrie *G*esellschaft_.

:goofy:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> Whoooo... Close one. I was NOT wrong... Yes!





Steve M1911A1 said:


> No!
> 
> It's SIG, not "Sig": _*S*chweitzer *I*ndustrie *G*esellschaft_.
> 
> :goofy:


YES! you were wrong, but for the wrong reason , right?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaaaarrrghhh!!! I knew I should have kept my fingers quiet! :smt024


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry.....gunbroker.........and a "billie" is a Beretta Billenium, rare to find, and sought after by Beretta collectors and enthusists........what's Twitter.......


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You think it's a fair price for the Brig, but you don't know what a " billie" is? I see you're a Beretta connoisseur........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - this IS the Beretta subsection. Anyone familiar with Berettas know exactly what he is talking about. Those names are often shortened at the Beretta Forum like that. So, don't give the guy a hard time.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the backup Ship..........


----------

